

Why I switched from iOS to Android and why I am never going back… - bane
http://lookatthemonkeys.wordpress.com/2012/09/29/why-i-switched-from-ios-to-android-and-why-i-am-never-going-back/

======
akulbe
People with this argument (that Android is SO. MUCH. BETTER. because of
$COOL_HACKABLE_FEATURES) _completely_ and _totally_ miss the point.

99% of the general public simply do not care about those features. Only
hackers do. The hackers are not the market Apple is targeting.

Most people use very limited functionality in their phones, and just want them
to work... and stay out of their way. Apple does this well, historically.

So... to say you're leaving iOS dev for Android dev... with all due respect,
it's not going to matter in the market.

Good luck.

